# Spots on buck's nose



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Valentino has some marks on his nose. I don't know if it's from pine needles, rough alfalfa, nicks from a feeder, or maybe even a skin condition or bug bites. It doesn't seem like sore-mouth to me, but I've never dealt with sore-mouth so I don't know.

Maybe a week ago I saw one that was a bit bloody and thought nothing of it. Upon closer inspection, the original one is smaller and looks to be healing, but I don't know if I overlooked the others or if they are new.

At the moment I'm dabbing his nose with ACV daily. I've used ACV against dog ringworm before so I figure it won't hurt. I'm just wondering if I'm missing something.

He's healthy. Pink eyelids, happy, fat little man. The does he is penned with at this time do not have signs of it though I am watching them.

They don't appear painful and are not scabbing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would put NuStock on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Has he bee peeing on his face? Sometimes it is caused by that as well.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I assume he is peeing on his face - he is with two girls and loves them very much. :lol: I don't catch him in the act of spraying himself as often as the others (he is a clean buck) but I know his beard is sticky.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Assuming it is some kind of urine scald, you'd do well with a cream that forms a protective barrier. I was slathering my guy in stuff from irritating areas as he was reaching through the fence to smell the girls AND it was rubbing his urine coated skin. Cannot remember what I used. Probably bag balm.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'll see if I can find the Nu-Stock. My mom commandeered it for the horses, lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She found the Nu-Stock! Before I applied it, I noted his spots seem to be smaller. Looks like it's either healing on its own, or the ACV helped.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. I bet the NuStock will really help heal it quick.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The spots are much better - not pink anymore. However under where the original scab is healing, is now a lump on his nose. It's not soft, I'm wondering if it's swollen? Nothing appears painful. I Nu-Stocked him again ... should I be doing anything else? I'm wondering if maybe one of the scabs got infected while open. Should I switch the Nu-Stock out for Blu-Kote or Antibiotic ointment?

He's his usual fine and jolly self.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. I would stick with the NuStock for now and keep an eye on it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tried to get a picture. It's just a little raised bump. It sort of reminds me of when one of my does got an injection abscess.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The bump is at the bottom left corner of the red circle in the second picture,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The lump opened up, it's no longer a lump but there is a scab that I'm putting NuStock on. The other spots are either gone or fading. I'm starting to think I'm dealing with nose mites but I'm still not sure.

Patti and Twinkles (penned with him) have a tiiiny spot on their nose that I've noticed for a little bit so I'm putting Nu Stock on them too just in case.

Any thoughts?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeesh of all the things to deal with. What's in the nustock and how does it help?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nu Stock has cleared up ear mites, mud scald (horses and goats), proud flesh (horses), and hoof rot for us. It's a natural paste made of Sulfur, mineral oil, and pine oil.

Does this look like sore mouth to you? It's crusty right now (some of the brown is from nu stock) but it /seems/ to be improving ... hopefully. Not sure what to think here. :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Nigie buck, Bleu pees on one side of his face..he gets sores like that...I wash with vinegar and water a few times a day and it clears up with no meds...: )

your little mands bump maybe from the urine scald getting infected? I would treat as sore mouth just in case...wear gloves ect...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Really? Sores just like that? I was wondering if the pee exaggerated the issue since part of his nose has fair skin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bleus looked like sore mouth at first..but when I washed it well it was all flat and pink under when the scabs washed off and healed quickly...it was just on the side he pees on..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting! Well he rubbed the Nu Stock off so I gave him another good Nu Stock appliance ... and I cleaned their wire feeders with Blu Kote just in case there's mites alive on there. I read Nu Stock is recommended for every 3 days so I'm going to sit on my hands until Sunday and see how it looks then. Does that sound okay?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I htink that sounds fair....if there still seems to be an issue...wash with a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water...: )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will do. We have ACV and white vinegar.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I used white...Im thinking the vinegar neutralized the urine : )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well it isn't pee, because everyone in my herd has it now. :lol: Not as bad as him though - I think he has the most sensitive skin. I think whatever it is, it's environmental because he hasn't come in contact with the other goats. I'm thinking mites. It's been awful weather lately and the sun hasn't been shining for a long time (today we finally got sun, yay!)

Most of the goats just have tiny little dots on their noses. Xena has a scab like Valentino on the side of her nostril. My oldest goat has thicker skin on the bridge of her nose (which is why I'm thinking mites).

The Nu Stock is helping - Valentino's nose is getting better. I'll just keep doing that every three days until it clears up - unless someone thinks it's something else.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My bucks' sacks are also a bit scabby at the tip, but I thought that was fairly normal for winter-time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like scabies mites


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Took that from this link http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aha. Sounds about right. Our boys have always gotten that bit of hair loss at the tips of their sacks but I'm thinking I should Nu-Stock it anyway.

Buggers always want to give me something to do, dangit.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well at least you are on top of things : ) You will get it cleared up...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

From this picture, do you guys think it's necessary to Nu-Stock his sack as well? I don't want to ignore any mites, but I don't want to bother the boys any more than I have to; they already have to stand for me doing their noses (and Gale's bald, bald head :lol: ) 

Is this an abnormal amount of hair loss down there? If you guys think I should I'll continue Nu-Stocking the sacks, I just hate doing it because they hate it being done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't tell but it wouldn't hurt to do.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:sigh: I knooow. :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that's normal. It's only a small amount. But I would watch it and see if it grows


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I will. I can't treat it alone so I'm not sure if it'll get done today (I'll do noses today) but tomorrow I'll see if I can get a better look, maybe Nu-Stock it again and wait and see what happens.


----------

